# Residential Exterior Paint Glue!



## zoieah (Feb 15, 2014)

I can only add so floe-ease to my exterior acrylic latex paint. Then a few drops of water but I don't want to do a research project on a customers house. Bottom Line
I'm in search of an exterior acrylic latex paint that's has good brush-ability! Today's paint is like glue and I'm growing shoulders trying to brush this on . The weather use to be a factor but I can't even blame that nowadays. 
Who's exterior acrylic latex has the best flo-brush-ability?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Marquee


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I would say that a solid stain would be.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

You could try a product like Solo. It's rated as interior/exterior. 

Try asking your paint rep to see what exterior paint has the most open time, or just look at all the specs of different products to compare.


----------

